
The IRS offers a $625,000 bounty to anyone who can break Monero and Lightning - simonpure
https://cointelegraph.com/news/the-irs-offers-a-625-000-bounty-to-anyone-who-can-break-monero-and-lightning/
======
firebaze
If any of them would be broken, a new one would emerge with the flaw fixed.
And so on.

This is a race which cannot be won, expect by applying total control over
encryption. Which obviously would mean a state of total control from my point
of view.

Combined with a state of total loss of control, since control over encryption
wouldn't be restricted to one specific nation, as it would require a kind of
backdoor.

~~~
smorgantwo
Yup, lets let the war on fiat begin, the crypto hydra has many heads!

------
smorgantwo
Lets make this more exciting: the developers of XMR offer 7,440 XMR x 2 to
anyone who could break Monero and Elizabeth Stark offer 62.5 X 2 BTC for
Lightning, and XMR and Lightning could path the code ...let the bidding wars
begin!!

